# bladder catheterization  what CPT ?



## kviolet (Jul 28, 2015)

2 month y/o Procedure: bladder catheterization 
Indication: evaluate for urinary tract infection 
Patient identity was confirmed with 2 patient identifiers.
risks, benefits and alternatives to the procedure were discussed & verbal informed consent was obtained
Patient cleaned and prepped with usual sterile technique.
catheter inserted into urethra without difficulty, clear urine removed from bladder into sterile container. Patient tolerated procedure well..


----------



## Stacey.Perry.me@gmail.com (Jul 29, 2015)

*bladder catheterization*

51701  
Insertion of non-indwelling bladder catheter (eg, straight catheterization for residual urine)


----------

